

The Spikerbox: First remove a leg from a cockroach, then visualize the signals - Jun8
http://backyardbrains.com/Spikerbox.aspx

======
Jun8
I am speechless! Now that I read the description I understand that I've always
wanted one of these. At $100, they're not that expensive either. The
possibilities are endless. Of course they limited it to cockroach legs
euphemistically, but no reason not to use this for your next brain-computer
interface.

